# Stands / Platforms



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I used concrete blocks with PT 4x4's spanning them. I also put a pile of diatomaceous earth on the ground around the blocks to keep out the crawling insects and ants. Anything that keeps the hive at a good working height and supports the weight will do.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I find that sturdy freight pallets make nice hive stands. I level the pallet one time and all 4 hives are level.

I don't move the hives. I just use the pallets because they are cheap and convenient.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hive stands can be anything to get them off the ground. Wood houses are 18 inches off the ground in the south to stop termites and ants. The blue under the teaching hive is what I used last year.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/September2009 006.jpg
This is a closer view when I caught the swarm, same stand.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/pics 016.jpg
This year I am using a four foot stand with the same goals of the USDA hives at the White House. I have the common sense reasoning, putting the hive back to natural at
http://americasbeekeeper.com/height_of_hive_entrance.htm


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Like 2000 I use blocks and PT 2X4s.


----------



## Robee (Dec 9, 2007)

I think that rebar would work great. I use old angle iron bed frames.
Robee


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's what I built back in July of last year with pressure-treated 2x4's:



But then I'm a first year beekeeper, and probably went a little overkill on it...



-- Steven


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

chrissv;But then I'm a first year beekeeper said:


> I would add some diagonal bracing to it, or shear plywood between the legs. Those legs look like they could buckle. You stack those hives up with a big honey crop, get a strong wind, deer collision, mower collision or earthquake....I would hate it see it topple.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Brooklyn I think I know what you are looking for. http://www.thehoneyandbeeconnection.com/DSC00023.JPG
I have used these for a year or so. I bought 3 and I have made a couple myself. I'll get the dimensions if you need them.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

That's it.
If you could send the dimensions that would be great thanks


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

He had that stand with a top bar hive on display at the Morehead bee school yesterday. Looked very good. His top bar hive is the best I have seen and a great price.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys I'll measure them in the next day or so. Paul that was Jim Coss's hive stand that I linked a picture to. We were heading that way yesterday morning but ran into a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use a simple stand made from 1-10' PT 2x4.

Cut 2x4 into 2-4' pieces and 2-1' pieces. Nail 1' pieces inbetween 4' pieces about 1' from ends. Lay on ground. Holds 2 hives.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I use *FREE* pallets they rot away after a few years but they are *FREE* :applause:


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Dunkel said:


> Guys I'll measure them in the next day or so. Paul that was Jim Coss's hive stand that I linked a picture to. We were heading that way yesterday morning but ran into a couple of inches of snow.




I thought you were Jim. sorry. Jim seems like a real nice guy. I ordered 4 packages from him at the school.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

We own a business and get lots of things in on pallets and every once in a while we will get in a plastic pallet so I have been saving up the plastic pallets to put my hives on.They will probably last a long while.


----------



## joy2005 (Jan 8, 2007)

what is the ''blue under the hives'' for


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you referring to my blue hive stand?


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Dunkel, thanks for posting a picture of Jim Cross's rebar hive stand. 

What is the diameter of the rebar 5/8" or 1/2"? 

It looks like it could take at least 300#. Supporting the legs on bricks set at grade level.

I am going to build a few for a friend.

Walt


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#hivestand

My intent is to have a stand I can easily level just once for 14 hives (eight frame hives), and be able to push them all together for the winter for warmth. The long runners are 16" apart with the front set so if the backs are in the center against each other the front edge of the hive is at the front edge of the two by four. And the back one is so that if the front is even with the front of the ends then the back is still on the two by four in the back.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry for not replying been a crazy week. The stands are made of 1/2 inch. and the dimensions are basically six pieces of rebar cut 2-50inch, 2-24inch and 2-20 inch pieces. The 50 inch pieces are bent at around the twenty inch mark from each end leaving about 19inch legs and a flat spot at the top of about 11 inches. The 24 in pieces complete the A and the 20inch pieces connect the two AA together. Washer for the feet. Makes a light handy stand. If you want a double stand just add another A and cut the connecters 40 inches. But if you live anywhere close to Morehead KY its like anything else cheaper to buy it than to make it sometimes. I just like making things though.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I use 2-treated landscaping timbers 8' long. Flat side up and down laid and spaced side by side, joined with 15" cross pieces [landscaping timber cut to 15" lengths] spiked where the flat sides touch, one cross piece on each end and one in the middle. Each cross piece then sits on a cinderblock and I then level the whole stand. and equally space 4 colonies on each stand. One 8' landscaping timber will make cross pieces for 2 stands. I cut the extra piece [left on the timber used to make the cross pieces] into different size shems for use for leveling underneath the cross pieces. 

Our treated landscaping timbers are $4.00, use 12 spike nails [$.15 each] for each stand [4 for each cross piece]. Total cost per stand would be 2 1/2 landscaping timbers-$10.00+$1.80 [12 nailsx $.15] for a total cost of $11.80 + sales tax and labor. I used to use 2 cinder blocks under each colony, now only use a total of 3 for 4 colonies.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dunkel, could you please measure the distance between the feet on the A-frame for me, trying to make a jig for welding.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

This is the stand that I use in my backyard http://www.endtimesreport.com/pictures/stand_on_trailer.jpg This is not my design but from http://www.endtimesreport.com/Beekeeping.htm

I really enjoy this stand but I cannot afford to do this for very 2-3 hives so I will be doing something with cinder block and PT runners as well.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

I do the same as nasal but, I use 2x6's


----------

